# Christmas Bay Trout - Texas Coastal Kayak



## "Sting Ray" Steve (Oct 12, 2010)

Greetings Fishermen,

Another hot weekend on the water. Yes, hot fishing and hot weather.

While wading Christmas Bay over the Labor Day weekend, I was able to test out a shallow twitch/swim bait from Mirrolure called the MirrOdine. This lure has really good action and swims mid-depth at about 3-5 feet below the surface. Fishing the edge of a drop off in 5 feet depth water, I was able to connect with several sizable trout in the 22-24 inch range.

At Texas Coastal Kayak, we provide everything you need to have a great fishing experience. We provide general instruction on kayaking, fishing from a kayak, what lures and baits to use, rigging tips, how to find fish and moreâ€¦.

For more information, give us a call at 713-501-0636.

Tight Lines!
*George Young and Sting Ray*
Licensed Kayak Fishing Guides TPW
www.texascoastalkayak.com


----------

